# Utilizar la salida USB sólo para obtener voltaje?



## aroko2000 (Abr 24, 2008)

Hola, no soy del área electrónica   , soy Ing. en Sistemas  , algo de electrónica ví, por lo menos algo como para entender el ejercicio del registro y buscar en internet como se suman capacitores en serie   .

Hice una búsqueda en los mensajes y no me queda claro si se puede hacer lo que quiero hacer.

Tengo un celular que se carga por USB, pero no puedo cargar el auricular BlueTooth. Con el cargador a 220v cargo ambos. El del USB tiene la misma ficha, se pueden conectar ambos pero el auricular no carga.

Ahora, vendí mi fono así que me quedé sin cargador.......cómo puedo hacer para cargarlo por USB, tengo el cable para conectarlo a la PC.

Gracias


----------



## farzy (Abr 24, 2008)

no dices marca y modelo de telefono era para buscar el manual, si no mal te entiendo ¿el auricular bluetooth se carga por medio de usb? ¿o es necesario el movil?, si puede cargar por separado y dices que tienes el cable para conectar a pc entonces solo tendrias que eliminar de los extremos del cable usb los pines de -data y +data  que comunmente se encuentran justo en medio y solo dejar los pines de los extremos que son:
 pin 1: +5 v  
pin 4: GND (tierra)

los pines 2:- data
y pin 3: + data no debes utilizarlos (eliminalos no se.. cortalos o haber como le haces pero no los utilizes)

mira la imagen y fijate con cual tipo de usb trabajarias.


----------



## FORRITO (Abr 24, 2008)

Disculpame pero no entiendo bien,lo que uqeres hacer es cargar el auricular?


----------



## torvic (Abr 28, 2008)

Hay que tener en cuenta que la máxima corriente de salida que da el hub USB es de 100mA. Aunque yo creo que con eso tienes que tener de sobras, tal vez la carga sea algo lenta, eso sí.
Mi cargador de móvil da 4.9V a 450mA. Pues de 450mA a 100mA es bastante diferencia y la carga puede ser lenta...

Luego existen maneras de conseguir que el hub te de hasta 500mA pero eso ya es tema de programación y de configurar el dispositivo para que el XP te lo reconozca como de otra clase distinta... y aquí ya entramos en otros temas.


----------



## alaraune (Abr 30, 2010)

¿Por qué no pruebas comprando un cargador de pared USB?  (están economicos, acá cuestan como $70 pesos mexicanos) quizás funcione...  y no necesites cargarlo con la PC.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 30, 2010)

El ingeniero en sistemas que hizo la pregunta ya inventó un cargador que funciona con oxígeno.
Tu respuesta llegó un _poquito tarde.
_


----------

